# Dust question



## Qstick (Feb 22, 2007)

Hello everyone - 

I just got through with about 2 hours of routing/cutting etc... and I think my wife might kill me, or my new hobby....

I am using pulling a vehicle out and using 1/2 of my 2 car garage for workspace. Everything is covered in fine dust. The chips etc...that are on the floor are easy enough to sweep up, but the dust covered everything int he garage. I'm not so worried from a health standpoint as I have the apropriate masks/filters, but is there anything that i can do to keep the dust from coating every coat, shelf, etc...in the garage? I did look online and found dust attachments for the Bosch routers, but the reviews are not great.....

BTW - the router and saw are not table mounted if that makes a difference,

Thanks for any help,

Zach


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

If you have dust ports on the router or table saw, hook a shop-vac up to them. This will cut back alot of the dust issue. You could also cover things up with a sheet of plastic. If the weather is good, take your work outside.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Fine dust is always a problem. It's difficult to control it with shop vac attachments and stuff. Hand held power tools are the worst to control and shop vac attachments are the least effective on these. I would suggest that you get one of the air cleaners such as the below items:

http://www.amazon.com/708620B-AFS-1...87-8368837?ie=UTF8&s=hi&qid=1172970291&sr=1-1

http://www.pennstateind.com/store/ac620.html

Corey


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Zach

Here's low tech way to do it, open the garage door then put it in the opening and put it on high or put it in a window opening.
"dust to dust dirt to dirt thing "

Bj 


Walmart 32.oo bucks with remote.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

You can also use a cheap box fan and put furnace filter material on the backside. 

Corey


----------



## Qstick (Feb 22, 2007)

Hi BJ - 

The fan idea seems decent - BUT - my neighbors and I actually get along great and I'd prefer to keep it that way.....

Corey - 

Do those units function as well as advertised? From the reading the reviews - it would seem as though there wouldn't be any dust laying on the stuff in the garage, only the sawdust to sweep up on the floor. Is that actually how it works, or is there still a substantial amount of cleaning to do afterwards?

I just got done wiping more junk than I knew was in my garage, and $300 would be cheap to never do this again....

Thanks,

Zach


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Qstick said:


> Hi BJ -
> 
> The fan idea seems decent - BUT - my neighbors and I actually get along great and I'd prefer to keep it that way.....
> 
> ...


Zach, I don't own one personally but I will do so eventually. My understanding is that these work well for your purpose. Keeps the fine dust from settling on everything. Turn it on when you start to work and leave it on for 1/2 and hour after your done and you should have little to no dust at all. They work real well in tandem with a dust control unit. I will ask my buddy Bernie, he has one I believe and uses it when he turns ( sanding when turning really kicks up some dust) and see how it is working for him.

Corey


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

Corey,

I noticed that the Jet @ Amazon is on a Special w/e Sale!! ($219 delivered!)
Looks pretty good.

I don't have one yet... I'm very tempted...  Let's see w/e ends tomorrow...


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Joe, don't wait to long, with Amazon's sales they will be there one minute and then another price 2 minutes later. Recently missed out on a Freud LU84R011 50tooth combo blade. An excellent blade at the normal 50.00 you can usually find it for, but they had a sale for 23.99 including shipping on that and a LU83R010 Thin Kerf 50 tooth combo. Those are my two blades that I use 90% of the time, and that was more than a 2 for 1 deal! 

Corey


----------



## Qstick (Feb 22, 2007)

Corey - 

Thanks for making the inquiry - I'm looking forward to your reply. It seems odd that it could really eliminate all of the dust that was laying all over everything - but if it can, there will be one in my future....

Thanks again,

Zach


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Zach, I am not sure what model Bernie has (PSI I think) but they make them in different sizes. He said that it takes care of 90-95% of the dust in his shop. He said you need to size the unit to your shop. When he goes into the shop and he figures he is going to work for 3 hours he sets the timer for 4 hours. It will auto turn off and the air will be clear and surfaces nearly dust free. Sounds like a worthy investment but do check around.

Corey


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Zach

I use this type in my shop BUT my neighbor is a 1/4 mile away, this type of fan will suck the chrom off the bumper not to say anything about saw dust.

But you'er right about not ticking off the neighbors.   that's a no no .


http://www.grainger.com/Grainger/wwg/itemDetailsRender.shtml?ItemId=1613608108



Bj 




Qstick said:


> Hi BJ -
> 
> The fan idea seems decent - BUT - my neighbors and I actually get along great and I'd prefer to keep it that way.....
> 
> ...


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

Bob,

That's just a simple fan blowing into the neighborhood... yes?!

I have the typical portable box fan with a HD heater filter wrapped to the front with the power cord. When I go into a sanding session, I have that fan running pointing out the garage door (to the neighborhood  ) as well as having the shop vac doing it's thing... but it doesn't get it all.

Is your exhaust fan pointing to a vacant lot (large empty space)?  

It looks like your fan is *so* powerful, that it may blow all your dust out the side of your shop to only be sucked back in the front door!   Yes?


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Zach, You are much better off collecting the dust as it is created than trying to get rid of it after its floating in the air. Harbor freight has dust collectors that work well for very reasonable prices, I believe around $89 for a small single bag unit and $159 for the double bag unit that I have. HF runs sale prices on these on a regular basis so chances are good you would pay even less. It is simple to hook one of the dust collection ports to a piece of plywood on the bottom of your table saw and the air flow will catch most of the dust. Dust collection hoses on your router will catch virtually all the fine dust but not the larger chips. Since large chips are easy to clean up I dont know why people would be crying about a product that is saving their lungs. Maybe they expected the vacuum attachment to come with a maid? You can also build your own down draft table from some plywood and pegboard and attach a dust collector to it. This way your routing and sanding dust is pulled down into the table from all sides of your project. There are plans somewhere on the forums for one of these tables. Last and not least the simple box fan with a furnace filter or a HEPA filter somebody is tired of paying big money to replace filters on will assist in capturing any residual airborne dust. These units work the best when mounted up high near the center of the room.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Mike's way is the best way,get it b/4 it becomes airborn if you can.

Bj


----------



## Qstick (Feb 22, 2007)

Corey - Thanks for making the inquiry - sounds pretty good.

Mike - 

I am only using hand held routers and circular saws and a lot of sandpaper in this early stage in the hobby. From your explanation and in your opinion - would this product http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00005RHPN/ref=pd_rate_rs/105-7667131-1608452 elimiate having my shelves etc... covered in fine dust? I have no problem with chips and the big stuff on the floor, I can handle a broom with the best of them. It is the small stuff covering everything in the garage that is bothering me and making me scared of my wife.

THanks

ZAch


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

Qstick said:


> Corey - Thanks for making the inquiry - sounds pretty good.
> 
> Mike -
> 
> ...


Zach,

IMHO...

That would possiblly handle your router work... BUT...
you would still need something to attach the router dust extraction hose to while routing (shop vac or dust collector). I think Mike was talking about a small dust collector from HF.

You said lots of sandpaper is used... that is probably where most of the FINE dust is coming from... A downdraft sanding table, with a shop vac or something better, would capture that dust.

I have no idea what fine dust comes from your CS.

Did you read all of the Customer Reviews, on Amazon, for this item?
http://www.amazon.com/708620B-AFS-1...87-8368837?ie=UTF8&s=hi&qid=1172970291&sr=1-1
... it may be a big part of the answer...


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Joe Lyddon said:


> Zach,
> 
> IMHO...
> 
> ...


You'd be surprised how much sawdust can get kicked up from a circular saw especially with a good high tooth count and with different materials. My table saw kicks up most of the dust in my shop. With a good blade smooth cutting blade the more dust that is kicked up. 

Zach when you can a good alternative for sanding is when the weather allows, do it outside. 

Corey


----------



## Qstick (Feb 22, 2007)

Hi guys - 

I look forward to working outside when the weather allows - but that will be a few months away and I don't know if I can hold out that long.

Joe - 

I read most of the reviews and they appear to be very favorable. The unit is also onsale at Woodcraft this week. I just wonder if my expectations are unrealistic and my mental image of what the result would be false. I suspect that no matter what I do, there will be dust laying on the shelves and coats etc...and my hope would be to avoid that if at all possible. I don't see a new shop in my future, and I don't have a basement to retreat to. From Corey's description, it would seem that most of the dust is contained in the Jet unit,not on the shelves. I'm going to make a few more calls this wek to local shops and see if they'll giveme 2 mintues to talk to them, and see if Corey's experience is commonplace. 

I appreciate all of the help,

Zach

BTW - I would say my time is spent 50-60% routing, with the reaminder spent finsihing, sanding, sawing etc...


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Zach, it only gets worse when you get more stationary tools. Planers and such kick up a lot of dust.  My table saw is a contractors saw and they are difficult to contain. Most of the fine dust on a table saw is not from below but from fine cutting blades and the dust is ejected out the top of the blade. Ultimately I would get a sander that can be hooked up direct to your shop vac. Not all of them can, even if they are hook and loop type, many of the dust collectors on them are square based etc. My dewalt is worthless from that point.Bob and Mike are right in get it at the source but Circular Saws and hand routing are 2 of the toughest to capture. For your current situation I think the best thing you can do is get an air cleaner such as above and maybe even add a box fan with furnace filter material close at hand. I would also get as much input from other woodworkers as you can that own these. I also checked another forum I belong to with regards to these and past posts show that most of the guys thought they did a great job containing the dust. Some run 2 of the units for bigger shops. I don't think it will be 100% but it should greatly improve your situation. They collect a lot of dust quickly so you must keep them clean to keep them working efficiently. 

Corey


----------



## Qstick (Feb 22, 2007)

Thanks again for the help Corey - 

For the box fan and furnace filter - do you just tape the filter onto the fan? I have a door in the back of my garage - If I aim the fan in the doorway blowing outside - which side is best to put the filter on? I didn;t realize there were furnace fans that were cable of small size dust? 

Thanks again,

Zach


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Qstick said:


> Thanks again for the help Corey -
> 
> For the box fan and furnace filter - do you just tape the filter onto the fan? I have a door in the back of my garage - If I aim the fan in the doorway blowing outside - which side is best to put the filter on? I didn;t realize there were furnace fans that were cable of small size dust?
> 
> ...


Zach the filter goes on the back side of the fan. Simple masking tape will hold it on but turn the fan on and it sucks up to the back. It isn't a do all situation but helps. 

Corey


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

challagan said:


> Zach the filter goes on the back side of the fan. Simple masking tape will hold it on but turn the fan on and it sucks up to the back. It isn't a do all situation but helps.
> 
> Corey


Well, I guess I'm a little backward... I often wondered about that, now I know!  

Not really knowing, when I got my box fan and a filter, I merely placed it over the fan so the force of the air would help hold the filter in place & I quickly just took the power cord of the fan and wrapped it around the fan & filter to hold it better in place... Then I used it... aimed at my bandsaw! It made a big difference but there was still fine dust around (but not as much as before).

When I sand, I set it up so that the air is blown out the door... close to the sanding on my right... I have a small shop vac in the sander too... helps a lot but still some gets by it... I have nothing around the table saw...

I think a Jet type air filter would probably clean it up.

There is NOT room in my part of the garage for a formal dust collecting system... I just have to do the best I can without it.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Joe Lyddon said:


> Well, I guess I'm a little backward... I often wondered about that, now I know!
> 
> Not really knowing, when I got my box fan and a filter, I merely placed it over the fan so the force of the air would help hold the filter in place & I quickly just took the power cord of the fan and wrapped it around the fan & filter to hold it better in place... Then I used it... aimed at my bandsaw! It made a big difference but there was still fine dust around (but not as much as before).
> 
> ...



Maybe I am wrong but that is how I did it. It awful dirty on that filter. 

Corey


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

Of course!!

"the back side" is where the filter goes... as you said... somehow, I got mixed up & thought I mounted it on the front! (that's what happens when you're over 70) 

I *DID* put it on the Backside!! Whoopee... I'm not 'backward' after all! What a relief!  

Thank you for pointing that out! Made my day!


----------



## Qstick (Feb 22, 2007)

I just got back from my garage and noticed that there is a fine layer of dust on EVERYTHING -- I guess I am going to throw a few things on ebay and raise the necessary finds for the jet and hope like hell it eliminates this problem. 

Do they erver sell reconditioned units or is there a place to find them used?

Zach


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Zach I just Googled Reconditioned Tools and especially the Jet Air Cleaner.... didn't see one. Probably a tough one to come by as a reconditioned tool.

Corey


----------



## Qstick (Feb 22, 2007)

I just did the same thing, I suspect I will start saving the $$$

Thanks again for talking to your buddy on my behalf. If he is noticing a severe lack of dust on everything, than hopefully I (and my wife) will be happy as well. 

Zach


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

One point, with my experience with HUGE and small fan systems, it is better to PULL the air through the filter.. If you are pushing air through, it tends to escape around the sides, thus blowing dust, etc. all over before it gets to the filter..

For dust control in my shop, I use my shopvac connected to a tool if possible.. Then I make sure to vacuum when I'm done.. After that I just fire up the leaf blower and blow it out the garage door, all over my car..

I'm shopping for a DC system..


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Mike

And I thought I was the only one that used a hand blower to clean up, it's so quick and easy and it cleans out the drawers in the tool boxes at the same time and all the little holes the dust settles into .

Bj


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

I just make sure that I put something heavy on any note papers so they don't dissapear out the door..


----------



## Rolf Maxa (Feb 8, 2005)

I'm running a Jet 1 horsepower dust collection system, and I found that I should have gone with a 2 hp unit. It does not pick up a lot of the dust from my router table. I had to read the instruction a second time, because I thought I was doing something wrong. It's just not powerful enough.


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

While doing research on the internet before buying my DC I ran across one a guy had made using a leaf blower and a trash can. There are a lot of home made collectors out there and some look viable but I settled on buying one. The Jet type air cleaner is my next goal. It's the small stuff that really messes things up and is the most dangerous to your health.


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

rmaxa said:


> I'm running a Jet 1 horsepower dust collection system, and I found that I should have gone with a 2 hp unit. It does not pick up a lot of the dust from my router table. I had to read the instruction a second time, because I thought I was doing something wrong. It's just not powerful enough.


Are you referring to a ceiling (rafter) mounted air cleaner or a large dust collection system with hoses, etc.?


----------



## Qstick (Feb 22, 2007)

I'm pretty sure he is referring to a dust collection system - even the large ceiling mounted ones seem to be fractions of a hp....

Joe - would you hurry up and but the jet so you can give me a full report - and let me know if I should buy it.....lol

ZH


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

Qstick said:


> I'm pretty sure he is referring to a dust collection system - even the large ceiling mounted ones seem to be fractions of a hp....
> 
> Joe - would you hurry up and but the jet so you can give me a full report - and let me know if I should buy it.....lol
> 
> ZH


  

I just finished checking on it again... It's STILL on Sale for $219 Delivered!

That's a darn good sale... I'm really tempted... but I really can't afford to get it right now.

I don't think you'd be disappointed with it. Go for it... If it doesn't work for you, I'll buy yours!


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Any of the onboard dust collection adaptors make a big difference. Remember the fine dust will be pulled in easier than the larger chips and you are catching this fine dust right at the start before it spreads. Nothing is 100% but this is the easiest way to get the bulk of the fine stuff.


----------



## Qstick (Feb 22, 2007)

I ordered the Bosch adapters and should have them here Wednesday. For the shop-vac, are there necessary filters or an ideal size that I should be using, or will any do?

Thanks,

Zach

C'mon Joe - you know you want to be first.....maybe??? lol


----------

